# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد میزنه اطلاعات وارد شده اشتباهه

## Bahar1377

سلام، میگم من تو ازاد مترجمی زبان و یه سری پیراپزشکی ها رو زدم.الان میگه اطلاعاتت اشتباهه!!!ممکنه انتخاب رشتم ثبت نشده باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## lix_Max

عددا رو انگلیسی میزنی دیگه؟؟
باید انگلیسی بزنی اگه فارسی بزنی ایراد میگیره

----------


## bahar79

سلام کد ملی رو باید بدون صفر بزنی

----------


## fatemehs77h

مال منم همینطوری بود کد ملیتونو بدون صفرای اولش وارد کنید

----------


## Bahar1377

> مال منم همینطوری بود کد ملیتونو بدون صفرای اولش وارد کنید


خداااااا خیرت بده.مترجمی زبان اوردم

----------


## Mahdis79

برای یکی نتیجه آزاد رو  انتخاب اولشو زدن ذخیره
 پرستاری ذخیره 
انتخابای بعدیشو بررسی نکزدن الان تکلیف چیه؟؟
چرا بعدیا رو بررسی نکردن؟

----------


## fatemehs77h

> برای یکی نتیجه آزاد رو  انتخاب اولشو زدن ذخیره
>  پرستاری ذخیره 
> انتخابای بعدیشو بررسی نکزدن الان تکلیف چیه؟؟
> چرا بعدیا رو بررسی نکردن؟


قبول شدی.منم چندسال پیش پرستاری آزاد ذخیره بودم.رفتم گفتن همه ی ذخیره ها قبولن.قانون اینه که اگه بچه ها سراسری رفتن جا اضافه اومد می دن ذخیره ولی همه رو قبول می کنن :Yahoo (76):

----------

